# What Seminaries use Shedd's Dogmatic Theology?



## sastark (Apr 3, 2008)

Just curious if any one knows of any seminaries using Shedd's _Dogmatic Theology_ as a text? We use it here at Biola, but I didn't know if anyone else used it.


----------



## Stephen (Apr 3, 2008)

Knox Seminary in Ft. Lauderdale used it several years ago when Calvin Beisner taught Church History, but it was not the standard text that was used.


----------



## Archlute (Apr 3, 2008)

They use it at Biola, because it was Alan Gomes' special project 

I found it a decent read, but sort of dull. I prefer others.


----------



## sastark (Apr 3, 2008)

Archlute said:


> They use it at Biola, because it was Alan Gomez's special project



Oh yes, I'm fully aware of that. 

I was just curious if any other schools were using it.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 3, 2008)

Gomes makes some very good points in his introduction as to why Shedd deserves a new hearing. He cites the rise of "open theism," "free will theism," and "moral government theology" as examples of current trends that all exalt human freedom at the expense of divine perfections.

And, in contrast to some modern theologies, Grudem for instance, he opines:



> Now, we must also be thankful that evangelical scholars are producing good theological systems. Consider, for example, a fairly recent and popular systematic theology written by Wayne Grudem. There is much to like about this system. Grudem’s work contains some fine exegetical observations. It is biblically based, sets forth a high view of scriptural authority, and breathes an evangelical, biblical piety throughout. It is also clearly written and well organized. Yet, no one work can do everything equally well, and Shedd supplements Grudem’s volume very nicely because modern evangelical systems tend to be weaker precisely at those points where Shedd’s is most robust.
> Shedd, W. G. T., & Gomes, A. W. (2003). Dogmatic theology. "First one-volume edition (3 vols. in 1)"--Jacket. (3rd ed.) (12). Phillipsburg, N.J.: P & R Pub.


----------

